#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Help with a simple macro in Powerpoint

## VBA_Greenhorn

Hi everybody, 

I would appriciate if you can help me to find a mistake in macro made in VBA for MS Powerpoint proposals. 
The macro will be used as a questionare. 

*Questionare consists of six slides:*

On 1st slide is a Start button
On 2nd slide there is a question 1 which allow the user to select between two buttons "Answer 1" or "Answer 2"
On 3rd slide there is a question 2 which allow the user to select between two buttons "Answer 3" or "Answer 4"
On 4th slide there is only one button "See results"
On 5th slide there is a description of the result 1
On 6th slide there is a description of the result 2


*Function*:

If the user will press "Start" button it will move show him next slide. If user will select Answer1 and Answer3 and will press See results.
Based on selected answers it will show 5th or 6th slide.



*I have already made this code:*




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



*Problem* 

_If_ statement does not work  :Frown:  

Please help the greenhorn with the solution of this simple macro.

----------

